# Beretta 84BB Plastic Grips



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Would the plastic factory grips for an 84F/FS work on an 84BB?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I have read, with some sanding or modification, they can be MADE to fit...but not recommended.....


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I decided to take a chance, and went ahead and ordered a set of 84F/FS grips from Beretta. No modification required. There might have been just a cat-hair difference on the screw holes, but they went right on with just the slightest tap with my mallet. It's all good!


----------

